# [TMo][T999UVDLH3] Stock Jelly Bean



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll leave this here. Must be flashed over a stock T999UVALH2 ROM. Use stock recovery to flash this (rename it update.zip if you have issues).

http://www.hotfile.com/dl/168617961/107d4f3/SGH-T999_TMB_287866950.zip.html

I do not vouch for the authenticity or safety of flashing this file. I hear it's safe but please do not assume I'm saying it is.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

good to see that JB is start to roll out to the S3 variants. I did check the update files..it defently says 4.1.1. so if anybody flashes this can we get a system dump. thanks in advance...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

skiwong20 said:


> good to see that JB is start to roll out to the S3 variants. I did check the update files..it defently says 4.1.1. so if anybody flashes this can we get a system dump. thanks in advance...


I'll give this a go this weekend. I've operating on ~2 hours of sleep and working non-stop (except for the hours when I've been moving) for the past ~36 hours. When I get home from work today, I'm crashing.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn. I wish this was for Verizon.

Props for sharing, Jax!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

A jb build leaked for the us tmobile version?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> A jb build leaked for the us tmobile version?


Welcome to today, my friend! Lol.

This got me very excited. I, for one, love the new TW.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Welcome to today, my friend! Lol.
> 
> This got me very excited. I, for one, love the new TW.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks like InvisibleK has a port if this booting on the d2vzw but everything is broken. Incubus2jc and Rem4i are working on it apparently

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Marcismo55 said:


> Looks like InvisibleK has a port if this booting on the d2vzw but everything is broken. Incubus2jc and Rem4i are working on it apparently
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, saw that. He said it's jacked. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

actually, now that i have a little time to mess with it, the only real problem i see is that data doesn't work
everything else seems to function fine


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> actually, now that i have a little time to mess with it, the only real problem i see is that data doesn't work
> everything else seems to function fine


Oh my lord







How smooth is it? How much different is it then ics based tw?


----------

